# DEAD FISH+



## steve2 (Dec 23, 2003)

Will parasites still live in a tank after the fish is dead and removed; 1 fish only in tank. If so how do you get rid of it?


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

steve2 said:


> Will parasites still live in a tank after the fish is dead and removed; 1 fish only in tank. If so how do you get rid of it?


you could start from scratch or treat it with 1 of many products found at the LFS.


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

If there is no host, a parasite cannot live. This sounds right but I'm not sure...


----------

